# Starting school whilst in temporary accommodation - zoning issue



## ezabel (2 mo ago)

Hi, 

We're moving to Auckland in a few months (from the UK) and I've been looking for a school for my 5 and 8 year olds. Our plan is to stay in temporary accommodation for the first 3-6 months, whilst we try to buy a house. 

The temporary accommodation is in the same area that we intend to stay in long term, so naturally I've contacted the school which zone covers this area (there is only one). However, they seem unhappy to accept our temporary accommodation as sufficient to qualify as an 'in-zone' student. They want a rental agreement that covers the majority of the school year in order for the kids to be able to enrol there (which we don't have). 

I suppose I understand the school's point of view as it would be an easy trick to gain entry to a desirable school. But also, my kids clearly need to go to school, regardless of the type of accommodation we live in. 

Has anyone else been in a similar situation? Any advice on how to approach this?

Thanks in advance !


----------

